# Vampire or Werewolf?



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 28, 2018)

Yes, I know neither of them exist, but if you had to be one, which would it be and why?

I choose werewolf.  They have fewer dumb weaknesses.  Plus they can be normal most of the time.  And I'd also rather rip my prey apart instead of seduce them.

And I'm talking classical Vampires and Werewolves.  None of this "Sparkles in the sun" bullshit.  Vampires explode when exposed to sun.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Mar 28, 2018)

Because I'm a disgusting furfag, werewolf.


----------



## IV 445 (Mar 28, 2018)

Ew to both but I think werewolf is the lesser of the two. Thank you Stephanie Myers for revolting half a generation from vampires.

I wouldn’t be a werewolf tho I’d be something cool like a wereshark


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 28, 2018)

Or a werebear like that dude from "The Hobbit".


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Mar 28, 2018)

I’d be a vampire. Get that cool gothic castle style and turn into a bat. Get a much more confident charisma, strength and probably a hot vampire mistress.

The only downsides are the weaknesses and the vaguely rapey undertones of sucking blood.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 28, 2018)

Edgelord Emo, or Furry Degenerate.

I choose suicide.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm pale enough so vampire it is.


----------



## Black Waltz (Mar 28, 2018)

vampire, because I'm already pale and creepy looking


----------



## ES 148 (Mar 28, 2018)

Issue with vampires is the absolutely hilariously huge array of weaknesses to make up for all those sweet powers.
I'd prolly avoid werewolf though because I'd be way more likely to kill people like that


----------



## JB 236 (Mar 28, 2018)

Do blood angels count? (See what I did)


----------



## Cthulu (Mar 28, 2018)

OP is a furfag


----------



## FP 208 (Mar 28, 2018)

jjba vampire is the overt homoerotic choice to go with


Spoiler: click


----------



## HY 140 (Mar 28, 2018)

I wanna be a Dio Brando vampire


----------



## Fleeb (Mar 28, 2018)

Probably vampire. I already own a bunch of trench coats


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Mar 28, 2018)

Steve Winwood said:


> jjba vampire is the overt homoerotic choice to go with



It was me Dio all along that wanted to suck your dick.


----------



## Bluey (Mar 28, 2018)

Weregarurumon.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Mar 28, 2018)

They're both sexy, but I'll have to vote vampires because Dio Brando.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 28, 2018)

Fleeb said:


> Probably vampire. I already own a bunch of trench coats


Have you ever done a school shooting?


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Have you ever done a school shooting?



Vampires rarely use guns silly, maybe a mass biting though.


----------



## Nekromantik (Mar 28, 2018)

Vampire and werewolves are boring, also everyone already knows their weaknesses. I want to be something like a nuckelavee or la lechuza.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Mar 28, 2018)

A Welsh Cake said:


> The only downside is the vaguely rapey undertones of sucking blood.



"""""downside"""""


----------



## Audit (Mar 28, 2018)

It's not as if I go out in the sun much during the day to begin with and am normally stuck in a windowless environment. I could probably be a vampire and not even have to change my lifestyle. Wait, is this supposed to be some kind of wish fulfillment game or pick the least annoying STD?


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 28, 2018)

I guess vampire, because I'm not a nudist or a furry.

Also, is it really that big of a jump from The Shadow to Count Dracula?


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Mar 28, 2018)

I'd go for being a Lich if had choices outside of this stuff. It just sounds kinda rad.


----------



## Nekromantik (Mar 28, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> Also, is it really that big of a jump from The Shadow to Count Dracula?


I believe Bela Lugosi's Dracula was in part an inspiration for The Shadow.
Don't mind me just being a little sperg.


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Mar 28, 2018)

Nekromantik said:


> I believe Bela Lugosi's Dracula was in part an inspiration for The Shadow.
> Don't mind me just being a little sperg.



On a similar note Spring Heeled Jack is part of the inspiration for Batman.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 28, 2018)

Nekromantik said:


> I believe Bela Lugosi's Dracula was in part an inspiration for The Shadow.
> Don't mind me just being a little sperg.


I wouldn't doubt this. The Shadow was conceived around the time Dracula hit theaters, and Walter Gibson would certainly have been aware of it.


----------



## Nekromantik (Mar 28, 2018)

Ebonic Tutor said:


> On a similar note Spring Heeled Jack is part of the inspiration for Batman.


Didn't he go around pinching woman butts, than hop away? That's a better monster to be than a vampire or werewolf.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 28, 2018)

Audit_The_Autist said:


> It's not as if I go out in the sun much during the day to begin with and am normally stuck in a windowless environment. I could probably be a vampire and not even have to change my lifestyle. Wait, is this supposed to be some kind of wish fulfillment game or pick the least annoying STD?


Option 2. 

   I actually started this thread because I'm playing Skyrim and I just became a werewolf.  That somehow turned into an argument with a coworker about which was better/worse.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Mar 28, 2018)

Dracopyre. Equal parts dragon, werewolf, and vampire.


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Mar 28, 2018)

Nekromantik said:


> Didn't he go around pinching woman butts, than hop away? That's a better monster to be than a vampire or werewolf.



The original folk tales of him were pretty much that but maybe a smidge more violent. The version of him in penny dreadfuls was more of a hero though.

http://monster.wikia.com/wiki/Spring-heeled_Jack



> Mrs Alsop reported that he wore a large helmet and that his clothing, which appeared to be very tight-fitting, resembled white oilskin. Without saying a word he caught hold of her and began tearing her gown with his claws which she was certain were "of some metallic substance". She screamed for help, and managed to get away from him and ran towards the house. He caught her on the steps and tore her neck and arms with his claws. She was rescued by one of her sisters, after which her assailant fled


----------



## Mrs Paul (Mar 28, 2018)

Have there ever been vampire/werewolf hybrids in fiction?

I'd prefer a werewolf, just because you'd only have to deal with it one night a month, as opposed to all of the time.  It seems like it'd be less of a burden, plus I could still eat regular food.

(That and I find David Thewlis hot)


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 28, 2018)

Mrs Paul said:


> Have there ever been vampire/werewolf hybrids in fiction?
> 
> (That and I find David Thewlis hot)


Underworld 2.  It was awesome.


----------



## Positron (Mar 28, 2018)

Blood sucks.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 28, 2018)

Mrs Paul said:


> Have there ever been vampire/werewolf hybrids in fiction?
> 
> I'd prefer a werewolf, just because you'd only have to deal with it one night a month, as opposed to all of the time.  It seems like it'd be less of a burden, plus I could still eat regular food.
> 
> (That and I find David Thewlis hot)


Well if you want to get right down to it Dracula could change into a bat, wolf, or mist at will. I wish I still had some of my old folklore books, the lore of both creatures gets surprisingly tangled up in places.


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Mar 28, 2018)

A vampire because I suck... milkshake through a straw believe it or not! 

But to be honest I would like to try to be both just for fun. A vampire can turn into a bat and fly, while a werewolf can do whatever the hell it wants and can only be killed by silver.


----------



## Beth (Mar 28, 2018)

Vampires are a lot cooler than Werewolves so I'd like to be a vampire and serve as a really cool inspiration for a badass boss in a Castlevania game. (#MakeCastlevaniaGreatAgain)


----------



## jewelry investor (Mar 28, 2018)

Hunter.

DM me if you want to donate silver.


----------



## Plunkie (Mar 28, 2018)

Classically, the obvious choice is Vampire, considering you would have little to no control as a werewolf.


----------



## Lunete (Mar 28, 2018)

American vampire.
That way I can still suntan.


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Mar 28, 2018)

Team Edward.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 29, 2018)

Bean Cheese said:


> Classically, the obvious choice is Vampire, considering you would have little to no control as a werewolf.


Isn't that why people get drunk?


----------



## Nekromantik (Mar 29, 2018)

thenakedhomeless said:


> Team Edward.





Spoiler: I am team Ed..ward...


----------



## Yop Yop (Mar 29, 2018)

Vampire. For that extra sneak bonus.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 29, 2018)

Vampire:  Hey man, can you please invite me into your house so I can kill you and your family?

Potential Victim:  No.  Fuck off, man.

Vampire:


----------



## Coldgrip (Mar 29, 2018)

Vampire. But not your typical emo, pretty-boy faggot vampire, I'm talking the Count Orlok kind. The full-throttle, no fucking-brakes-on-this-blood-sucking-rape-train, monster kind.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 29, 2018)

Coldgrip said:


> Vampire. But not your typical emo, pretty-boy faggot vampire, I'm talking the Count Orlok kind. The full-throttle, no fucking-brakes-on-this-blood-sucking-rape-train, monster kind.


I'm not saying classical vampire aren't cool, they just seem to have *A LOT* of really lame weaknesses.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Mar 29, 2018)

i'm more of a goblin kind of guy


----------



## Agent Scud (Mar 29, 2018)

Definitely Werewolf.  Was never big on vampires.  Berserkers and wolves always seemed like a more appealing combination.


----------



## Dago_Fisherman (Mar 29, 2018)

Hmmmm... tough choice.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Mar 29, 2018)

I want to be the Boo Berry Ghost.


----------



## Assorted Nuts (Mar 29, 2018)

Dracula could already turn into a wolf and it didn't make him a brainless animal like some gay werewolf. Read the book, furfags.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Mar 29, 2018)

Vampires can turn into bats and fly.

Werewolves can only turn into wolves on a full moon and can't fly.


----------



## Dysnomia (Mar 30, 2018)

Vampire.

I don't wanna be a furfag even if it's just a temporary transformation.

I can live with no sunlight. I'm not a huge fan of it anyway. Plus I can live for centuries and amass knowledge and other cool stuff.

The weaknesses do kinda suck though. But it depends on the legend.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 30, 2018)

Team Alucard


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Mar 30, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Option 2.
> 
> I actually started this thread because I'm playing Skyrim and I just became a werewolf.  That somehow turned into an argument with a coworker about which was better/worse.



I see that you too are a man of culture. Most of my Skyrim characters also are dragonkin furries - I mean dovahkin werewolves...

If I had to choose between the two, it depends which kind of werewolf and vampire. Not a fan of the Skyrim vampires, so I usually go werewolf since they can't get sick and can transform at will. Plus I love the mod.

The setting also changes the choice too. If it's Warhammer Fantasy, I'd take Vampire Count over werewolf. If it's 40k I'd choose Blood Angels over Space Wolves everytime too. Also, I'd choose vampire if it's the kind of werewolf that only transforms at the full moon and has no self control.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 30, 2018)

Coldgrip said:


> Vampire. But not your typical emo, pretty-boy faggot vampire, I'm talking the Count Orlok kind. The full-throttle, no fucking-brakes-on-this-blood-sucking-rape-train, monster kind.


Orlok was a decrepit old man that got killed because he couldn't stop feeling up a young woman. He's the Woody Allen of vampires.

Anyway, I suppose I'm close enough to being a werewolf anyway. I like rare steaks and have an embarrassing amount of body hair. :powerlevel:


----------



## Bassomatic (Mar 30, 2018)

Vampire so me and Bela Lagosi could hang out and get drunk.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 30, 2018)

Bassomatic said:


> Vampire so me and Bela Lagosi could hang out and get drunk.


I'm more of a Christopher Lee guy myself.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Mar 30, 2018)

Werewolves because many Gods could shapeshift into animals so someone who could shapeshift would be closer to the Gods.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 30, 2018)

Daughter of Pomona said:


> Werewolves because many Gods could shapeshift into animals so someone who could shapeshift would be closer to the Gods.


Zeus mostly changed into animals when it was to fuck some lady. For some reason. Apparently being a dude isn't enough, you gotta become a swan.


----------



## aqua sama (Mar 30, 2018)

Daughter of Pomona said:


> Werewolves because many Gods could shapeshift into animals so someone who could shapeshift would be closer to the Gods.



and what's wrong with being a god?

But yeah, the way dracula is portrayed in most media, he is basically a god, with all the op powers he has.


----------



## Coldgrip (Mar 30, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> Orlok was a decrepit old man that got killed because he couldn't stop feeling up a young woman. He's the Woody Allen of vampires.
> 
> Anyway, I suppose I'm close enough to being a werewolf anyway. I like rare steaks and have an embarrassing amount of body hair. :powerlevel:


I didn't know you were Italian.

Count Orlok was how vampires are meant to be and how they were originally in legend; full on monsters. Not some emo centuries old virgin or some frilly nobleman that seduced his prey, they say what they wanted and took it.

Pseudo Edit: No love for Jiang-Shi?


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 30, 2018)

Coldgrip said:


> I didn't know you were Italian.
> 
> Count Orlok was how vampires are meant to be and how they were originally in legend; full on monsters. Not some emo centuries old virgin or some frilly nobleman that seduced his prey, they say what they wanted and took it.
> 
> Pseudo Edit: No love for Jiang-Shi?


Eh, there are enough variations on Vampire legend that there are a lot of valid interpretations. One Eastern European tradition holds vampires as corpulent and red faced and obsessed enough with counting that they can be tricked to their deaths by mustard seeds; not surprisingly that one doesn't get much attention. I believe there's another one that sucks blood out of the soles of feet. 

Although Sesame's Street count references the counting mania:






It's a common theory that vampires and werewolves were a way for pre-modern people to cope with phenomena they didn't understand like serial killings and rare disorders. Perhaps some of the monsters of ancient days are the lolcows of today.


----------



## Count groudon (Mar 30, 2018)

Prolly werewolf. Vampires are cool and all but they have a bunch of shitty weaknesses like OCD, crosses, garlic, etc. 

Plus I'd rather be a buff chad as fuck beast than a dainty NEET European guy who drinks blood.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 30, 2018)

Count groudon said:


> Prolly werewolf. Vampires are cool and all but they have a bunch of shitty weaknesses like OCD, crosses, garlic, etc.
> 
> Plus I'd rather be a buff chad as fuck beast than a dainty NEET European guy who drinks blood.



plus the werewolf in Hellsing was hot as fuck


----------



## Hui (Mar 30, 2018)

A corpse or furry?


----------



## Mrs Paul (Mar 30, 2018)

It's not that werewolves are cooler, it's just that the vampire weaknesses suck.  I love Italian food waaaaay too much to give up garlic.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 30, 2018)

"Oh no, garlic!"

"Oh no, they won't invite me in!"

"Oh no, holy water!"

"Oh no, the SUN!!!!!"

"Oh no, a cross!"

"Oh no, silver!" (OK, that's for both, but still)


----------



## QB 290 (Mar 30, 2018)

Why be either if Van Hellsing can murder them both just as easily?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 30, 2018)

Alpha Loves You said:


> Why be either if Van Hellsing can murder them both just as easily?


This is a "would you rather" situation.  Like you're reading a 'choose your own adventure book' and the only options to proceed are page 53: become a werewolf or page 42: become a vampire.


----------



## TheClorax (Mar 30, 2018)

Werewolf. I ain’t gonna be a sparkly faggot for the rest of my existence.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Apr 2, 2018)

Wraith, Changeling and Mage were better than both.  :autism:


----------



## drtoboggan (Apr 2, 2018)

Demon.


----------



## Overcast (Apr 2, 2018)

Well as a werewolf, I would only transform every full moon. Which is like every month?

Then again, vampires are classy as fuck. And who doesn't want to be a cute little bat every now and again?

I guess I'd pick vampire.


----------



## Ilovecum (Apr 2, 2018)

Can I choose to be a succubus? Technically succubuses are vampires as they suck jism..


----------



## Deadwaste (Apr 2, 2018)

op is a faggot


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 2, 2018)

I'd say vampire but this is clearly one of the most important issues of our day and can only permanently be resolved by a series of Virgin v. Chad memes.


----------



## Count groudon (Apr 2, 2018)

Wait if we can pick other monsters can I be a Killer Klown from outer space? I don't know what the fuck those things are but they looked like they were having the time of their lives in that movie.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Apr 2, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> I'd say vampire but this is clearly one of the most important issues of our day and can only permanently be resolved by a series of Virgin v. Chad memes.


Virgin Vampire vs Chad Werewolf


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Apr 2, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> I'd say vampire but this is clearly one of the most important issues of our day and can only permanently be resolved by a series of Virgin v. Chad memes.


Holy shit, that has to already exist somewhere.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 2, 2018)

hood LOLCOW said:


> Virgin Vampire vs Chad Werewolf



No, bitch.  The other way around!  Vampires can turn into bats and shit any time they feel like it.  Werewolves just turn into wolves on the full moon, whether they want to or not.  Sad!


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Apr 3, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> No, bitch.  The other way around!  Vampires can turn into bats and shit any time they feel like it.  Werewolves just turn into wolves on the full moon, whether they want to or not.  Sad!





 
fucky you


----------



## Pina Colada (Apr 3, 2018)

Werewolves. This way, I'll have somebody soft to cuddle with every night (provided he uses flea shampoo).


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 3, 2018)

hood LOLCOW said:


> View attachment 417365
> fucky you



furfag


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Apr 3, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> furfag


necrophile


----------

